# Help with my Aquascape



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Excuse the unfinished stand I'm still working on it. I need to figure out how to photograph aquariums better as my camera isn't as bad as the pics. 

I see so many nice planted tanks on here and I'm just not happy with mine. So fireaway with advice. The only plant i'm really want to keek and in the same place is the front one between the rock and wood. Not sure what it is. I have 3 Amazon swards and 2 Crypt's and not sure about the rest.

Also for some reason the plants look like they are starting to gat a gray fiml on them. I will be adding DIY CO2 next week.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally think your tank is amazing


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Some driftwood would be a nice touch...!


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Theirs a fairly big pc of driftwood to the left.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

squishy said:


> I personally think your tank is amazing


Thanks but compaired to some of the tanks I see on here I just think the type of plants and placement isnt that good.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The pic is too big and makes it hard to see the entire tank at one time. Need to shrink it down some. to like 600 x 800


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Does this help?


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

There's was a recent thread posted called "how do you aqua scape" with some great ideas and explanations of setups provided by whitetiger? I dunno how to link to another tread but you can find it under new posts.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

If the plant you are referring to is the one between the rock and the driftwood, I think it is a cryptocoryne lutea. I have one and it is a lovely plant. There is a picture of it in my gallery ~ it has grown quite large (you can see it in the front on the right) and I love it! I think your scape looks great, but if you want more ideas: Maybe some anubias attached to the driftwood or some java ferns? Ground cover? Once your plants grow, it will look entirely different. I was amazed at how different mine looked once the plants had matured.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good pic, but tank is too dark to really see what you have in it.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are referring to my tank, it is dark in the picture ~ I don't know how to take good photos. I will have to work on that!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

RonB said:


> Thanks but compaired to some of the tanks I see on here I just think the type of plants and placement isnt that good.


Yea but what do the other's know? *old dude

Your tank looks great.

my .02


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

1 or 2 more plants would be nice


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your tank looks amazing... But the big plants are a bit spacious. I know that sounds crazy...but the big plants make the tank look empty.. Add some grass so it covers some of the gravel bed...stick your large plants to the back wall and keep small ones in the front... Besides that i love the selection of plants you have  . I just think you need some grass looking plant to grow out on the bottom since your tank looks heavily planted and it seems what you are aiming for. Maybe duplicate your plants and put them next to each other so it looks a bit forest like


----------

